

While Digg gets more mainstream, the story sources diversity is eroding - cawel
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/digg_mainstream_narrow_news_sources.php

======
jkkramer
"And that select group appears to be getting smaller and more exclusive by the
day."

Did I miss something or did he provide no evidence of this? I don't see any
data about what the distribution looked like in the past. How do we know
diversity is eroding? It's not a trend if you're only looking at one point in
time.

I also couldn't tell whether the top 11 tech sources were the _only_ tech
sources or whether there was a long tail of one-time-source stories.

------
cawel
The interesting part is that with lots of people and no editors, there is a
tendency for a concentration of sources. Although I don't see this
concentration as being critical (after all, there are not so many
"objectively" respectable tech blogs out there), there seems to be a point for
regulation, to ensure diversity.

Apart from that, it was amusing to feel Richard MacManus's (open) jealousy
over the other tech blogs...

------
ivankirigin
Ontogeny recapitulates phylogeny. Social news sites devolve into top 10 lists.

~~~
bayareaguy
I'm sorry but I've never seriously studied biology and you've lost me. How is
that theory germane?

------
iamwil
would it be wise to also include into the algorithm for frontpage ranking, the
diversity of sources for HN (if and when it becomes a problem)? Or will
determined submitters just circumvent it by proxying the article with another
url?

